# petrol fuel pump, mechanical or electric ?



## 104395 (May 9, 2007)

Hello RVers I have just experienced a broken petrol pump on my Dodge motorhome.  The problem is I run on LPG most of the time but if I cannot find a supplier whilst driving I have to change over to petrol so I need the pump. Unfortunately because when on LPG the original mechanical petrol pump is working all the time but not doing anything I have been told to buy an electric petrol pump then I can connect it to the solenoid on the fuel line so that the electric pump will start at the same time as the petrol starts to flow, therefore the pump will not be running dry when I am on LPG. I would like to know if anybody has done this or if I should stick to having a new mechanical pump fitted ? Mick.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Yankee mine has an electric pump fitted in the fuel tank, this was deliberately left to run when I am on LPG, the idea is that it circulates the fuel helping to keep it healthy. The Chevy's have a return line back to the tank via a pressure relief valve. Yours may be different though.

Olley


----------



## 104395 (May 9, 2007)

*petrol fuel pump*

Hi Olley, thanks for the information, unfortunately my camper only has one fuel line running from the tank it has no return line, but it is certainly a good idea with the right equipment. I don't like to use non standard bits but quite a few RVs and campers appear to have electric fuel pumps fitted so I am slowly coming to terms with having to change from mechanical to electric. thanks again for your help, and don't forget to keep your pedal to the metal. Mick


----------

